# Venting a hip roof?



## Neil_K (Oct 30, 2004)

I used this http://www.owenscorning.com/around/ventilation/ventsure_ridge.asp
when I built my workshop along with soffit vents. I don't know about retrofitting into an existing roof, though. 

I would have to think that a vent fan would be somewhat unsightly in a house that old. Remember you will need venting at the eave to get air to flow thru your attic.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

I'm suprised that Grumpy isn't here yet. He'll solve your problems if some others don't beat him to the punch.


----------



## Kevin K (Apr 25, 2005)

Here are a couple options for you.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

90 yrs. old and no problems, why mess with it? To save on some cooling costs, a radient barrier might be an alternative.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Still need intake.


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

FHA, or is it HUG recommends 1 square foot of ventilation fo every 300 square feet of attic space. This can come in the form of intake and exhaust, Ie 150 in 150 out. The best veniltaiotn system have an intake equal to or greater of the exhaust. 

I do NOT vent my hips due to potential wind driven penetration of moisture and snow but Aaron said to me once he has vented hips before, with no problem.


----------



## Girla (Feb 5, 2008)

*Hip Roof/exposed rafter tails*

Help! I have a 50x52 structure with a hip roof and exposed rafter tails. Practically no ridge and no soffits. What is going to be the best way for me to get the proper ventilation under this metal roof? I have already planned to use a whole house fan inside the home which makes it even more important that I get good exhaust, as well as intake. ideas?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

If you are reroofing the structure, then you can install the Smart Vent made by DCI Products Inc. I have used it extensively when intake ventilation options are otherwise null and void, but if the metal panels are already in place, then you might have to consider cutting vent holes into the top plate on the walls and installing screening over the holes.

The metal panel manufacturer may have their recommendation for a specific brand of ridge vent product.

With the addition of the whole house fan, intake ventilation will be even more of a necessity to go along with a balanced amount of exhaust ventilation.

Ed


----------

